# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La reparación del túnel de La Cobertoria cortará las captaciones de Quirós 75 días

## JMTrigos

Artículo de El Comercio 8-10-2014 sobre las obras a ejecutar en uno de los túneles de la red de captación de agua para el suministro a la ciudad de Oviedo.

http://www.elcomercio.es/oviedo/2014...8002237-v.html




> Gonzalo Díaz-Rubín |  OVIEDO.
> 
> Durante más de dos meses, los operarios trabajarán bajo tierra en un espacio claustrofóbico de como máximo 1,9 metros de alto y 1,4 de ancho, en el que el filo de las lajas de pizarra amenaza permanentemente las cabezas. Es el cronograma que prevé el proyecto de obras de mejora de la estabilidad en un tramo del primer túnel del canal del Aramo, el de La Cobertoria, que la Concejalía de Aguas acaba de licitar por importe de 572.503 euros. Unos trabajos que obligará a cortar las captaciones de agua de Quirós durante al menos 75 días, para poder acceder a su interior y actuar sobre apenas 362 de los 3.200 metros de la conducción subterránea de agua que abastece la ciudad. Solo 362 de 3.200 porque en los últimos años se han hecho varias reparaciones y refuerzos en el túnel, pero también porque el ambicioso proyecto de renovación de toda la traída, elaborado por la sociedad pública Aguas de la Cuenca de España para ser cofinanciado por el Ayuntamiento de Oviedo, resultó «finalmente inviable». No fue posible asignar los fondos europeos de los que dependía la inversión de hasta 7 millones de euros, según explicó el PP.
> 
> Sin esa vía, la mejora de La Cobertoria, pero también de los túneles de Armada y Las Mestas, que «precisan actuaciones de mejora», se abordará «en exclusiva desde el Ayuntamiento, con una intervención más localizada en los puntos más críticos» y dividida en varios proyectos y ejercicios. En el presupuesto del año que viene el Ayuntamiento reservará un millón de euros para continuar la tarea, y otro millón y medio más para 2016, según figura en el anexo de inversiones plurianuales del presupuesto en vigor.
> 
> La arteria del agua
> 
> El esfuerzo será sostenido en el tiempo, pero es impostergable. El canal del Aramo aporta hasta el 80% del consumo de agua de una ciudad, que hasta su entrada en servicio y la construcción del embalse de Los Alfilorios, padecía una insuficiencia crónica de suministro que limitó durante siglos su crecimiento y desarrollo industrial. Los 63 kilómetros de la traída arrancan casi en el límite con la provincia de León y atraviesan los concejos de Quirós, Lena, Morcín, Riosa y Ribera de Arriba. Los tres túneles más antiguos del sistema, los de La Cobertoria, Armada y Las Mestas, fueron excavados directamente en la roca y presentan «un deterioro importante», con pérdidas «significativas de caudal» y riesgos «de colapsos y fisuras de gran desarrollo» que podrían poner en peligro el abastecimiento.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (08-oct-2014),NoRegistrado (13-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Es un tema interesante por su complejidad técnica. Me gustaría enterarme más a fondo. ¿Alguien sabe donde puede uno descargarse el proyecto de obra?. Gracias

----------


## JMTrigos

La verdad que no lo sé, tal vez en la CHN o en la web municipal ya que se trata de una red del ayuntamiento de Oviedo.
Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (14-oct-2014)

----------

